

Significant Indentation in Lisp - auggierose
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!msg/comp.lang.lisp/g2K3bDeWTdg/oDgUweuypcoJ

======
auggierose
I will use significant whitespace for several important reasons for the
programming language of my current project, and came across the referenced
newsgroup discussion. Didn't think that this topic would be so huge :-) Even
people like Peter Norvig participate in the discussion.

